# Tagaytay



## Bikerpat (Apr 16, 2013)

Anybody living in Tagaytay?

How do you fine it. General ides of the place.

Accomodation prices (rental), things to do, environment, weather, shopping, colleges, is it near the sea or beaches, restaurants/bars, ex-pat's there etc....

Any advice welcomed?

Regards

Bikerpat


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

Just run your eyes a little down the forum to the thread titled, oddly enough, http://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/155247-tagaytay.html


----------



## mrcurtis08 (Nov 17, 2012)

Billfish said:


> Just run your eyes a little down the forum to the thread titled, oddly enough, tagaytay


Though _*that*_ thread doesn't really answer any of *this* thread's questions (except a brief comment on the bars).

I, too, would like to know more about Tagaytay if anyone has any firsthand knowledge they can share.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mrcurtis08 said:


> Though _*that*_ thread doesn't really answer any of *this* thread's questions (except a brief comment on the bars).
> 
> I, too, would like to know more about Tagaytay if anyone has any firsthand knowledge they can share.


I was there for just two days last year (2012). First close to Taal Lake and then Northwest of the lake by about 25 miles or so at a swimming resort. From what I saw, the areas look clean and well kept compared to Manila, Angeles and many other places. 
Cost of living, home and apartment rentals etc I would have no idea. But did like what I saw...


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

mrcurtis08 said:


> Though _*that*_ thread doesn't really answer any of *this* thread's questions (except a brief comment on the bars).
> 
> I, too, would like to know more about Tagaytay if anyone has any firsthand knowledge they can share.


no, but it will lead you to: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-members-lounge/153644-tagaytay-forum.html

and;

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/140047-any-americans-tagaytay.html

not to mention (though perhaps it would be better if we didn't);

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/98514-american-murdered-tagaytay.html

It helps the forum if members contribute to existing threads to keep a discussion going as opposed to posting a new topic each time. At the moment we have a number of threads on Tagaytay, none of which provide much information however combined may actually gather some momentum and hence information.


----------



## lv_artist (Feb 22, 2012)

mrcurtis08 said:


> Though _*that*_ thread doesn't really answer any of *this* thread's questions (except a brief comment on the bars).
> 
> I, too, would like to know more about Tagaytay if anyone has any firsthand knowledge they can share.


What is it that you want to know? Firsthand knowledge about what?


----------



## mrcurtis08 (Nov 17, 2012)

lv_artist said:


> What is it that you want to know? Firsthand knowledge about what?


Basically, the kinds of things mentioned in the OP - regarding housing (which areas/developments are recommended and why; rental rates to be expected, etc.), good transportation (i.e., bus) to and from Manila, good restaurants, outdoor activities... that kind of thing. Unfortunately, as has been noted, the other threads don't offer much, so if you (or anyone) can, that'd be great! We will be visiting Tagaytay in about 3-4 weeks and it would help if we knew where, for instance, _not_ to look for condos, etc. I will be glad to share what I learn after our visit.


----------



## lv_artist (Feb 22, 2012)

mrcurtis08 said:


> Basically, the kinds of things mentioned in the OP - regarding housing (which areas/developments are recommended and why; rental rates to be expected, etc.), good transportation (i.e., bus) to and from Manila, good restaurants, outdoor activities... that kind of thing. Unfortunately, as has been noted, the other threads don't offer much, so if you (or anyone) can, that'd be great! We will be visiting Tagaytay in about 3-4 weeks and it would help if we knew where, for instance, _not_ to look for condos, etc. I will be glad to share what I learn after our visit.


Tagaytay is very small...basically one highway that runs along the rim of the volcano. Hire a trike and do a run from one end to the other. Just do not do it on the weekend. Traffic can be horrendous.

Best restaurant....Amororoma...Le Calamba Rdm Brgy, Tolentino East. Say hello to Pholie....tell her Michael (the American who ate there about 6 X Last May) sent you. One of the best Italian restaurants I have ever found...including the US and Italy.

Most of the restaurants are along the main highway. Many restaurants in the Magallanes area.

Condos and housing are everywhere. This is a resort city. Packed with people from Manila every weekend. Prices will vary by quality, location, and length of stay. It can be pricey for a nice place. No easy way to find housing anywhere in the PI.....lot's of legwork required.

Regular buses from Manila....takes 1 1/2 to 2 hours. Costs about $2. I caught a bus on Roxas Ave in Manila. If you stand on the side of Roxas you will see regular busses that go to Dasmarinas and on to Tagaytay.

Outdoor activities....there's a big lake!


----------



## mrcurtis08 (Nov 17, 2012)

Exactly what I was looking for! Thanks!


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

How good is that coffee shop up there? I don't recall the name of it, but they sold whole beans and such. Looked like a nice place.

I think it was near the radar installation, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

yakc130 said:


> How good is that coffee shop up there? I don't recall the name of it, but they sold whole beans and such. Looked like a nice place.
> 
> I think it was near the radar installation, but I could be wrong.


Doug, Coffee is grown in many places there but there is a Coffee Shop called "Cafe' De Lipa. Same name as the brand of local coffee here. Supposed to be equal to or better than coffee from the states...


Gene


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

No that wasn't it, but Google Earth is your friend.

Bag of Beans.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bag-of-Beans-Coffee-Shop-Restaurant-Bakery/188591937827191

Looked like a quaint little place, but we ran out of time after the wedding, and never made it there.


----------

